

Show HN: Android Location Cache Viewer - ydant
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.bafflesoft.locationcache.viewer

======
ydant
Inspired by the posting about android-locdump last week:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2471404>
<https://github.com/packetlss/android-locdump>

I wrote an app to show you this information directly on your Android phone.

Looking at the market, it looks like I'm not the only one to think of and
write the same sort of app over the past few days.

~~~
Andys
Nice job.

I went into Applications on my phone and did a "Clear Data" for the location
service, and now the app crashes on startup. I assume this is because the file
has been deleted.

~~~
ydant
Thank you for the report.

I found out about that one the hard way - plenty of crash reports overnight,
but luckily only one negative review. I pushed a fix for that, so you could
update... and see an empty map. :)

